
Martin Shkreli is trying to use the coronavirus pandemic to get out of prison - Tomte
https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/06/martin-shkreli-coronavirus-prison/
======
MulliMulli
What is Bernie Madoff's take on Covid-19?

